# hermaphrodite auto flowering?



## Tool (Dec 9, 2008)

I was wondering how hard it is to to make hermaphrodite with auto flowering strains in my case lowryder #2. I know its possible but how practicable is it for me a small grower and if any of you have ever done this for yourself. Tricks and tips on this would be great. Thanks TOOL


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 9, 2008)

gibberellic acid


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2008)

Tool said:
			
		

> I was wondering how hard it is to to make hermaphrodite with auto flowering strains in my case lowryder #2. I know its possible but how practicable is it for me a small grower and if any of you have ever done this for yourself. Tricks and tips on this would be great. Thanks TOOL



Why in the world would you want to deliberately hermie a plant (_*please*_ don't say for feminized seeds)?


----------



## Tool (Dec 9, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why in the world would you want to deliberately hermie a plant (_*please*_ don't say for feminized seeds)?


For feminized seeds that exactly why.  For our situation with one little grow room it would be more practical to make a herm verses trying to grow a nice male plant to breed with girl.  We dont want to cross into the f2 generation either.  It just seems easier to sacrifice one plant instead of 2 to get seeds because we dont have enough space to qarantine 2 parent plants.  Having feminized seeds would be nice for us because we are not interested in using males for breeding or making crosses yet, we just want more lowryder 2 seeds, we want all the seeds to be lowryder 2.  If we bred a male and a female we would get lowryder 1, santa maria and lowryder 2 seeds and we just want lowryder 2 seeds because you get the best of both plants in every seed and hybrid vigor.  TOOL


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah...Yeah...yeah... Go feminized seeds!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2008)

Tool said:
			
		

> For feminized seeds that exactly why.  For our situation with one little grow room it would be more practical to make a herm verses trying to grow a nice male plant to breed with girl.  We dont want to cross into the f2 generation either.  It just seems easier to sacrifice one plant instead of 2 to get seeds because we dont have enough space to qarantine 2 parent plants.  Having feminized seeds would be nice for us because we are not interested in using males for breeding or making crosses yet, we just want more lowryder 2 seeds, we want all the seeds to be lowryder 2.  If we bred a male and a female we would get lowryder 1, santa maria and lowryder 2 seeds and we just want lowryder 2 seeds because you get the best of both plants in every seed and hybrid vigor.  TOOL



Hermie seeds are not feminized seeds.  Creating feminized seeds is a complicated process (best left to breeders) that takes many generations.  Hermies procreate hermies.  By deliberately creating a hermie you are perpetrating an undesirable trait in marijuana genetics.  It is my personal opinion that the rise in hermies is because people keep planting hermie seeds instead of throwing them away and ametuers dabbling with trying to make fem seeds.  IMO, this is a very bad practice.  Also, there is absolutely no guarantee that "you get the best of both plants in every seed and hybrid vigor."  It is a crap shoot.


----------



## Hick (Dec 10, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hermie seeds are not feminized seeds.  Creating feminized seeds is a complicated process (best left to breeders) that takes many generations.  Hermies procreate hermies.  By deliberately creating a hermie you are perpetrating an undesirable trait in marijuana genetics.  It is my personal opinion that the rise in hermies is because people keep planting hermie seeds instead of throwing them away and ametuers dabbling with trying to make fem seeds.  IMO, this is a very bad practice.  Also, there is absolutely no guarantee that "you get the best of both plants in every seed and hybrid vigor."  It is a crap shoot.



...*"Exactly"*..... it is painfully obvious, tool, that you have not done your research..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 10, 2008)

Fem seeds suck, trust me I know first hand. I even got my fem seeds from a very reputable breeder, they always herm late into flowering. You are better off selectively breeding males and females that have the characteristics you are looking for and stablizing that strain. I am currently working with Big Bud and another secret cross to do just this. I am now using my BC Northern Lights Producer for a breeding chamber.


----------



## Tool (Dec 10, 2008)

Tool said:
			
		

> I was wondering how hard it is to to make hermaphrodite with auto flowering strains in my case lowryder #2. I know its possible but how practicable is it for me a small grower and if any of you have ever done this for yourself.


Sorry I haven't had anyone explain it very well or hardly at all there's not much info on this anywhere I look into seed sites and they said how they get their feminized seeds is from  hermaphrodites. I have put my time into research its just there is not much info that's why I made this thread to find more out about it but that sucks that its harder then i thought i was just trying to get some good seeds if anyone has any suggestions that would be great. Not trying to make enemies TOOL


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 10, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Fem seeds suck, trust me I know first hand. I even got my fem seeds from a very reputable breeder, they always herm late into flowering. You are better off selectively breeding males and females that have the characteristics you are looking for and stablizing that strain. I am currently working with Big Bud and another secret cross to do just this. I am now using my BC Northern Lights Producer for a breeding chamber.


 
Do what I told you to do. Find a strong virorous Male and cross him with a good female. Then when you grow those seeds repeat the process. It will take several generations to accomplish but you will get what you are looking for.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Dec 14, 2008)

I was wondering if a hermie pollenates a female will the seeds from the female be any good or will they most likely be hermie also?  Thanks boyHaole


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 14, 2008)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:
			
		

> I was wondering if a hermie pollenates a female will the seeds from the female be any good or will they most likely be hermie also? Thanks boyHaole


 
pretty sure if a hermie pollenates the female u will end up with hermie seeds not 100% sure but i belive thats what will happen


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> pretty sure if a hermie pollenates the female u will end up with hermie seeds not 100% sure but i belive thats what will happen



Yes, you're correct.    These seeds should be discarded.


----------

